# Vampire Slayer Costume



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice work! You truly look like a Vampire Slayer!


----------



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

Why thank you. =) I greatly appreciate the feedback.


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## dark_onyx1982 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks great! It is very sexy


----------



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks good AND suggestive... Dangerous combination, but I'll take it. ^_- Thanks very much!


----------

